# Help! My Betta Is Turning White!



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

i just got a new betta fish from a pet store (his name is Wade after jeremy Wade on River Monsters) and he was very healthy and very active. I have never owned a fish in my life... So a week after i got him i changed his water and moved him to a new location in my house. The next day he looked very bad and he was starting to turn white ! His body is white but his tail is still the same color but his body is so pale now! I dont know what to do! His underneath is completely white. I really need help i dont know if hes sick or stressed or what!I mean he is still active and eats i just dont know whats wrong. I only had him about a week and a half so please any info would help. Thank you!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you use water conditioner or water dechlorinator after changing the water? The chlorine and heavy metals in the tap water will kill him if you don't.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Photos would be helpful, can you post some pictures?


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

i dont know how to really post pictures but i will try to figure it out. and i put some conditioner stuff in his bowl when i cleaned him.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?

Can you fill this out please? Its from the emergencies section.


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1.8 litters i think??
What temperature is your tank? room temperature
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? no one

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Wardly Betta Food
How often do you feed your betta fish? 1-3 pellets per day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API Betta Water Conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? yes
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? no
When did you start noticing the symptoms? yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no idk what to do
Does your fish have any history of being ill? not since i got him idk otherwise at the pet store.
How old is your fish (approximately)? not sure i got him at a pet store and they never told me. he must be young though he was very healthy in the store and very active. he still is though.


----------



## dragonx47 (Apr 22, 2013)

1.8 liters is going to be too small. Also, could you provide the exact temperature of your house? A good temperature is usually around 75-82 degrees. I would recommend you move to a bigger tank that will allow you to filter and heat it(2.5-5 gallons is good, you could go smaller, but it would be a lot more work). Someone else could porbably help you about why his appearance has changed.

As for posting images, upload it to an image hosting site like imageshack.com(it's free), and then click the insert image button and put in the link the site gives you.


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

if i dont buy a bigger tank will he still be ok? because i dont really have much room and it is too expensive for me to buy another tank. so will he still be ok with this size tank? or will he be less healthier?


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just about to reply with the same thing. I would think he's probably stressed about being in too cold of water. I usually won't comment on tank sizes, but your fish would probably do much better in a tank that is at least 1 gallon (that's pretty much the smallest that you can get a heater for). As Dragon said, the smaller you go in tank size, the more work it actually is - I like to keep 2.5 gallon as my smallest tank size. Another plus side of a bigger tank is that you get to see more of their personality too!! Your fish may also benefit from one more water change a week of 50% - in a tank that small ammonia will build up very fast.
I hope your fish feels better soon, please update us on his progress. Good luck!

Edit to reply to SnowBird: He won't be as healthy in such a small tank because he will be too cold and ammonia will build up quickly. Over time, being too cold can cause him to become sick. If you can find a way to safely keep his tank at a steady temperature of 76-82*F then you would probably be okay to keep him in the smaller tank for a while but I would really recommend a bigger tank of 1 gallon or more when you can afford it!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

answer these questions: (copy and paste them)

Does he look fuzzy?

Does it look like there is a mucus coat on him?

Are any of his scales falling of? 

Is the complete scale white? or just tinted?

Is he showing signs of lethergy? (tired)
________________________________________________________________________
now answer these:

What size is your tank?

Do you use water conditioner?

Is your tank filtered/heated?

Thats allllll!!!!! :lol:


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

1.8 liters is a half gallon. Which, in general, is too small for a betta to live & thrive in.
My suggestion would be to invest in a 2.5 gal (9.5liters) tank, and a little heater to go in the tank as well. With the 2.5 you would be doing twice weekly water changes (one 50% and one 100%).
Since bettas are tropical fish, they should be kept at a temp around 76-78F (24-25C) with a max temp at around 80F (26C). Be sure to invest in a thermometer as well!
Make sure you are using water conditioner every time you change the water.
Do regular water changes & keep him warm and see if he perks up any.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

sushiisaboss75 said:


> answer these questions: (copy and paste them)
> 
> Does he look fuzzy?
> 
> ...


Sushi, if you look at the other comments, you see that OP already filled out a form.

I also think he lost color from being in too cold of water. If you can get a 10Watt heater for him in a 1 gallon, that would be really good. It's funny though, if you buy a 10 gallon tank (not saying you have to) but it's actually cheaper than getting any of the Aqueon tanks that are only 1 gallon or 2.5! It's just crazy how things like this work.

As soon as you get him a heater, he's going to be a lot better though. And yes, always remember to use the Conditioner for your tap water when you do your weekly water changes. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

Does he look fuzzy? kinda it looks as though if i picked him up he would feel like velvet. 

Does it look like there is a mucus coat on him? no

Are any of his scales falling of? i dont believe so it dosent look like it

Is the complete scale white? or just tinted? its like tinted, but on the bottom where his stomach is it is completely white 

Is he showing signs of lethergy? (tired) sometimes, yes
__________________________________________________ ______________________
now answer these:

What size is your tank? 1.8 litters

Do you use water conditioner? yes

Is your tank filtered/heated? no

the temp of my house is 77 degrees but its cold in this room also im working on getting pictures up i think i just found out how with photoshop i just need a little time before i get some up but im trying


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t597/ILoveMyBetta/IMG_2963_zpsec3e0d57.jpg

i hope this works keepin my fingers crossed i will put more if this works
this is the first day i got him... the clarity is kinda bad but look at his color


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you upload your pictures off your desktop to Photobucket you then click on the picture and off to the right there are four coding options, click on the IMG coding and then paste right to this text box to upload pictures.

His stomach turning white is just his way of saying that he's stressed and that he doesn't like something. You also have to remember that room temperature water is still going to be colder than the actual room, so if it's 77, it's probably more like 70-73 in his bowl.


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t597/ILoveMyBetta/IMG_3008_zpscc2ea735.jpg
this is him now

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t597/ILoveMyBetta/IMG_3007_zps9ffbccb8.jpg
this was yesterday when it was really bad

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t597/ILoveMyBetta/IMG_2963_zpsec3e0d57.jpg
this is the first day i got him

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t597/ILoveMyBetta/100B6571_zps30c5c473.jpg
first day i got him but he is under his blue light so he dosent look as red

hope this helps


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

did it work for everybody?? do you see the pictures?? i think i did it right.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, he could just be a regular old Cambodian coloration, but even still. If at all possible, I suggest looking into a bigger tank. If you need any help trying to find one or any questions about it, you can either post a new question in the Betta Fish Tank, Habitat and Bowl section or you can PM me if you like 

But there is a small chance that that is his actual colors.

EDIT: and yes, those links work


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

wait what is a Cambodian coloration? is he going to die? i hope not! is he ok? is there anything else i can do to help him besides getting a heated tank?


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

If you're worried about money you can look on Craigslist or even go to your local Thrift shop. I once saw someone walking out with a 10 gallon tank (lucky duck). Even if they don't have any fish tanks you could look and see if they have any large (2.5 gallon+) vases that you can add a heater to. Tons of people will sell aquarium kits that they are done with for free-$30. Usually they come with the tank, a heater, and a filter. Some will even have hides, gravel, a hood, and some plastic plants. It really is worth checking out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol no, Cambodian is where it's a light colored body and darker fins, generally they are a pinkish body with red fins, much like what he's got.

For the moment there really isn't any thing else you can do. I do see he's a bit bloated, how much and how often do you feed him? You said the Wardley Betta Pellets? Can you tell me the first three ingredients in those?


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

yeah sure they are...
Fish meal
wheat flour
corn gluten meal
dehulted soybean meat
fish oil
shrimp meat
brewers dried yeast
ground dried spirulia
L-ascorby-2-polyphate
propionic acid
aztec marigold extract
insitol
vitamin e suplement
ethoxy quinastaxanthin
i cant really read the others, they are soo small if you have any specific questions on any ingedient just let me know


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, really just needed the first three haha but that's fine!

Fish meal is good, however any wheats, grains and corns are what is called "fillers" and when they are in the first three ingredients the food is generally not good. Sometimes if you feed these foods they can be the cause of a Betta's bloat or constipation.

But this is another thing that might help him, if you get Omega One Betta Pellets or New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets <---my personal favorite. They are a bit more expensive but they are a smaller pellets which makes it easier for your guy to eat and it also means a small container comes with more in it. But if you are able, have funds to do it, I would certainly switch him to one of those foods 

But that's the only other thing that I could see to help him with besides just upgrading him so he can have a heater in there for a steady temperature. Temperature fluctuations is also bad for Betta's, so I generally recommend a heater even if the person lives in a hotter area, it's still going to get cold at night, ya know? 

Anyway, I hope he feels better soon! If you've got other questions, feel free to ask! It's why we're here! :cheers:


----------



## SnowBird (May 20, 2013)

thank you so much i will make sure to help him to the best of my abilities!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonderful to hear! And like I said, you can ask us anything, any time! Good luck with your new found treasure and welcome to the addiction haha


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is he is eating and acting healthy otherwise ?
If he is ,then i would say he is fine . It really looks like his normal coloration. His belly little big. How much you feeding him?
77* is good temperature for the betta. While you keep him in that bowl you need to do 100% water changes about every 2-3 days. Make sure you acclimate your betta to the new water temperature. 
Not sure where you live , it getting too hot now the place where i live . I take off all heaters anyway. But in the winter if your room always warm and have about the same temperature +-2* your betta will be fine , but if the temp cold you need the heater. And i am not sure which heater can feet in 1.8L tank. If you can , whenever you can you can get bigger tank. If you absolutely can not buy bigger tank then even 1 or 1.5 gall would make the difference . Even for you so you don't have to do water changes every 3 days.
I am going to give you link. Check it out. You will find helpful information on the best recommended heaters, and other helpful information.
Now about water changes. If you can take clean one gall jug from the water. Put water conditioner. Always put right amount of the water conditioner, it better more than less. So put water conditioner and fill up with water let the water sit uncovered for about 18-24 hrs and then change your betta. This way the new water temp is the same as his and you not going to shock him with drastic water temp difference.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=142066
And one more advice if you buy another tank bigger than 15 gall do not buy the filter. Even for 2.5 gall don't buy the filter. A lot of people do not recommending to cycle small tanks because the cycling can crashed and will harm the betta health.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Also be aware bettas are really good jumpers so always leave the space between the water level and the tap of the tank. And also when you try to scoop him out of the tank be careful cover the cup you lure him in. If you using a net be careful do not damage his fins .
a few way to acclimate betta to the new water temperature
Make sure you acclimate him when you do 100% water changes.

A few ways how to do it
1. can have betta in the changing cup with about 15% of the water and keep adding small amount of the new water about every 5 min for about 5-6 times -this way you he will get used to the temperature

2. Note the temperature of the water.

Using a plastic cup, scoop him, along with some of his water, into the cup.
Clean out the tank. Refill with water at the SAME temp. Be sure to add the correct amount of water conditioner.
Float his cup in the tank for about 15 min. (Study during this time. If he sits longer, it's OK.)
Add a SMALL amount of NEW water to the cup. (Several tablespoons, or about 1.5 ounces.)
Let his cup float for about 10 min. (Study during this time. If he sits longer, it's OK.)
If the cup starts to fill too much, remove a SMALL amount of water from the cup. Discard it.
Repeat steps 5-7, until about an hour has passed. (If he sits longer because you're studying, that's OK.)
Gently release him into the tank.

3. To do a water change, use a little cup like a plastic solo cup - this cup must be only for him and have never been used with soap or other chems. Scoop him up in this cup (keep him in the cup about 1/4 full of water - it doesn't need to be much because he won't be in it for long) and leave him in the cup while you change his water. To do the 50% use a turkey baster - dedicated only to him that has never seen soap or chems - and drag it through the gravel and try to suck as much of the poop out as possible, in addition to 50% of the water. Use a thermometer under the running tap to get it to be the same temp as the water that is normally in his tank. When the thermometer says the flowing tap is the right temp, fill back up his tank. At this point, add the conditioner (dose for how much water you change - if you change half the water you add half gallon worth of conditioner, If you do a 100% water change dose for the full gallon change). Float his plastic cup with him in it in the new water. Slowly add a couple tablespoons of the new water into his cup every 10 minutes for at least an hour. Finally, dump him in gently but try to get as little of the old cup water back into the tank as possible. When you do the weekly 100% you will do mostly the same thing except empty his tank fully and rinse everything in it very well under warm water but never use soaps or chemicals. Once it's fully cleaned/rinsed you can refill it and repeat the cup/acclimate phase.

4. When I change the water I put him in the cup I got him in then I take everything out of the tank, rinse everything with warm tap water. Then I put everything back in the tank, fill it with dechlorinated new water, and then turn the heater on. When the tank water is the same as the cup water , then take the dirty cup water out and a little at a time and put clean tank water in the cup. After that I put the cup in the tank and he swims out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ANHEL123, she can still buy the filter. It's not the filter that is going to make the cycle crash. It's if the keeper does not keep up on the still-needed weekly water changes.

It's just a little more of a pain to cycle a 2.5 gallon, you would need to watch it like a hawk. But otherwise a cycle will happen on it's one, regardless of filter or not. But as long as you _at least_ do your weekly change it will be fine.

For 2.5 with a filter, it's recommended a 50% change during the week with a siphon, siphon out the gravel and then a 100% at the end of the week. (Make sure you take your guy out for that one haha)

But yes, always acclimate to a new temperature. Keep him in a cup/bowl while you change his water and when the tank is ready, add in a tablespoon of new water to his cup/bowl every 10 minutes for about 30 minutes or more if you like. And then he can go in.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

At petco (if you live anywhere near there) they have cheap 1 gal. Bowls. http://www.petco.com/product/119928...etta-Bowl.aspx?CoreCat=homeTop_shopPetcoHomes. Also, how often do you change his water. In an thing that small you should be changing it once a day I think. Not changing the water can lead to serious health problems in your fish.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

gaaah I always post too late.


----------

